# Grouper help



## Davisph (Nov 18, 2019)

Going out of orange beach a couple days next week/weekend. Trying to target grouper. Never really specifically targeted them. Should I run to the edge or can they be consistently caught on some of the deeper structure before you get out that far?


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Really, it depends on what kind your targeting; Gags, Blacks, Reds, & Scamp can be caught on wrecks, artificial reefs and natural bottom well before the edge. Generally these are found at 100’ and up, but we have snagged several in 60-90’ snapper fishing. Hell, we catch Gags on the mid bay bridge in Destin consistently with the right bait. For the other species of Grouper like Yellowedge, Snowy, Warsaw, etc. you wanna be closer to the edge and beyond via deep dropping. Go get em.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Same sort of question but out of Pensacola pass. The species doesn’t really matter to me. Approx how far out should I expect bf I start to see natural bottom? Dumb question but what does that look like on the screen? I’ve got an older RayMarine and I usually fish structure. Does large white bait work best? Should I anchor or drift? Is a chum bag recommend? 

Or should I stay in the bay? Lol

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

In the winter time the grouper move in. You should be able to round some up long before the edge!


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

A lot of the generally closer natural bottom grounds and rocks (certainly not all) are marked / published online. Find a few Escambia numbers and give em a shot. See what the show looks like on your bottom machine and you will figure it out pretty quick. Don’t get fixated on a specific number, drift around and see the differences in bottom types. I personally like drifting bottom and anchoring on higher relief wrecks. No chum bag needed for Grouper; save your money and use them for snappers. All live bait works, but bigger the better. Hope this helps!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

My best luck with grouper has been on a jig, specifically in the first couple minutes on any spot. After a couple drops to the bottom if I don't get bit I'll try jigging every so often, but bottom fish with a large live bait (bigger is better) most of the time.

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> My best luck with grouper has been on a jig, specifically in the first couple minutes on any spot. After a couple drops to the bottom if I don't get bit I'll try jigging every so often, but bottom fish with a large live bait (bigger is better) most of the time.
> 
> Jim


Hey Jim, what is your go-to jig for grouper?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Be advised that tipping a jig with any form of natural bait, e.g. cigar minnows, bonito strips, etc. is ILLEGAL unless the jig comes with a circle hook.

I personally think it's a bad law. I understand the idea of using circle hooks to minimize gut-hooking, but someone using a bait-tipped jig will set the hook long before gut-hooking occurs.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Hey Jim, what is your go-to jig for grouper?


I like the Gomoku and Vortex Williamson jigs.

https://www.rapala.com/williamson/jigs/metal-jigs/

Jim


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> I like the Gomoku and Vortex Williamson jigs.
> 
> https://www.rapala.com/williamson/jigs/metal-jigs/
> 
> Jim


I bought some yesterday Jim, and if I don't catch a grouper i'm blaming you!!!


Scott


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Be advised that tipping a jig with any form of natural bait, e.g. cigar minnows, bonito strips, etc. is ILLEGAL unless the jig comes with a circle hook.
> 
> I personally think it's a bad law. I understand the idea of using circle hooks to minimize gut-hooking, but someone using a bait-tipped jig will set the hook long before gut-hooking occurs.


True, but I've never been asked by the FWC about my hooks. Plus, how can they know what I'm fishing for? Circle hooks aren't required for all fish.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

jim t said:


> jspooney said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jim, what is your go-to jig for grouper?
> ...


Very interesting. I’ve got a few bit haven’t had much luck with them. It must be the user! 

Every time I attempt to use these jigs, I try to keep it very “active.” I think I may be jigging it to hard lol. Any pointers on your technique? Do you put a cut of Bonita on the hook to entice a bite??


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

Following. Trying to get on Grouper before season end. Looking for places to go besides the edge. The trip takes a minute in my boat lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I use jigs for scamp a good bit. The cheaper the better. I bomb the jig to the bottom and rip it up just with the rod. On the fall (after ripping it up with just the rod) its VERY important to keep your line tight so dont just drop the rod, drop it with the rate of the fall of the jig. Most bites will be on the fall and you will need to know what to feel for to be successful. 

Like said previously, if I dont get bit after a half dozen jigs with the rod (not reeling anything in) Im ripping it back in hopes of a jack or bobo or blackfin and then moving on. They normally will bite right off the bat.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hit those "29" number I posted yesterday. Yellowedge, Kitty Mitchel, Black, and Warsaw have been caught there with great regularity. Nice ones too.... Take a harness.... get them off the bottom as fast as you can..... 

And ya'll thought I just went shark fishing.... lol


----------

